# p5q pro sound driver support on oel 5.4 [Moved from Driver Support]



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

hi


```
[[email protected] ~]# lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d3
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff
        Memory behind bridge: fe800000-fe8fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dff00000
        Capabilities: [88] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at a800 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50
        I/O ports at a880 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 225
        I/O ports at ac00 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 225
        Memory at fe7ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] Debug port
        Capabilities: [98] Vendor Specific Information

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82fe
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 3
        Memory at fe7f8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdf00000-00000000fdf00000
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
        Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
        Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 233
        I/O ports at a080 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 58
        I/O ports at a400 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 225
        I/O ports at a480 [size=32]
        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 233
        Memory at fe7ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] Debug port
        Capabilities: [98] Vendor Specific Information

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32
        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
        Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000050000000-0000000050000000
        Capabilities: [50] #0d [0000]

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 58
        I/O ports at 9000 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 8c00 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 8880 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 8800 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 8480 [size=16]
        I/O ports at 8400 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 225
        Memory at fe7ff400 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82d4
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 58
        I/O ports at a000 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 9880 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 9800 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 9480 [size=16]
        I/O ports at 9400 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
        Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Unknown device 2462
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 74
        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at fe8e0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        I/O ports at b000 [size=256]
        Expansion ROM at fe8c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
        Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Unknown device aa38
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at fe8fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0
        Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8226
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 66
        Memory at fe9c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
        I/O ports at cc00 [size=128]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [48] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+
        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 82e0
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169
        I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]
        I/O ports at d880 [size=4]
        I/O ports at d800 [size=8]
        I/O ports at d480 [size=4]
        I/O ports at d400 [size=16]
        Memory at feaffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

05:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
        Subsystem: Pinnacle Systems Inc. PCTV 110i (saa7133)
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
        Memory at febff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

05:01.0 Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
        Subsystem: Accton Technology Corporation Unknown device 1216
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 177
        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]
        Memory at febff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Expansion ROM at 50000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. IEEE 1394a Firewire Controller
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
        Memory at febfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2
```
which driver i need for my sound card for OEL 5.4??main problem is that i have a driver which comes with my p5q pro but after running the install file its uninstalled previous sound card driver.so i am currently not getting any sound from my box.

regards


regards


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sound DRIVER support*

Hi please post the make and model of your machine or motherboard


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Sound DRIVER support*

main problem is that i have a driver which comes with my

```
p5q pro
```
 but after running the install file its uninstalled previous sound card driver.so i am currently not getting any sound from my box.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sound DRIVER support*

Are you using the ON-Board sound card or an add on sound card?
Bill


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Sound DRIVER support*



BCCOMP said:


> Are you using the ON-Board sound card or an add on sound card?
> Bill


 on board sound card.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sound DRIVER support*

Your board has a Realtek HD Audio
OEL 5.4 is a linux based OS. Have you tried the Linux drivers on the Asus site:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
Select Product: Motherboard
Select Series: Socket 775
Select Model: P5Q PRO
Select OS: Linux

If you need the Windows driver change your OS to whatever windows OS you have.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Sound DRIVER support*

hi 


watch the outputs:

```
watch the install.txt
```

sorry,i should not forget to say:

```
installation way/source(s) link to config it under oel 5.4 rpms could be helpful :pray:

its a dual boot box so i ensure that its running fine with win 7 and win xp sp 2/sp3 but.........
```
regards


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sound DRIVER support*

Is the sound working in both Win7 and XP, just not OEL 5.4?

Sorry I am not a linux person.
With your permission I would like to move this thread to our Linux forum, but will wait for your response to the above question.

Bill


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Sound DRIVER support*



BCCOMP said:


> Is the sound working in both Win7 and XP, just not OEL 5.4?
> 
> Bill


yes.but i need a proper rpm driver.as it is a driver support forum,thats why i posted it here.is this one is platform specific driver support forum?



Regards


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sound DRIVER support*

The driver Support Forum is primarily Windows Based.
I have PM'd a couple of managers from the Linux Forum to see if they can assist us.

Bill


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

*p5q pro sound driver support on oel 5.4*



BCCOMP said:


> The driver Support Forum is primarily Windows Based.
> I have PM'd a couple of managers from the Linux Forum to see if they can assist us.
> 
> Bill


help me outta it anyway.a soundless daily work is too boring.

another req can you change the thread name to "p5q pro sound driver support on oel 5.4" ?


regards


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

It will most likely help to have the output of *lsmod*. This will let us know what kernel modules are currently running on your system.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

lsmod

```
[[email protected] ~]# lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
ipt_MASQUERADE         36801  1 
iptable_nat            40773  1 
ip_nat                 53101  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat
xt_state               35265  1 
ip_conntrack           91621  4 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,ip_nat,xt_state
nfnetlink              40457  2 ip_nat,ip_conntrack
ipt_REJECT             38977  2 
xt_tcpudp              36289  4 
iptable_filter         36161  1 
ip_tables              55201  2 iptable_nat,iptable_filter
x_tables               50505  6 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,xt_state,ipt_REJECT,xt_tcpudp,ip_tables
bridge                 91633  0 
autofs4                63049  3 
hidp                   83521  2 
rfcomm                104809  0 
l2cap                  89281  10 hidp,rfcomm
bluetooth             118853  5 hidp,rfcomm,l2cap
dm_log_clustered       47456  0 
lockd                 101297  0 
sunrpc                198537  2 lockd
ib_iser                69569  0 
rdma_cm                68437  1 ib_iser
ib_cm                  72809  1 rdma_cm
iw_cm                  43465  1 rdma_cm
ib_sa                  74953  2 rdma_cm,ib_cm
ib_mad                 70629  2 ib_cm,ib_sa
ib_addr                41929  1 rdma_cm
iscsi_tcp              50509  0 
bnx2i                  74209  0 
cnic                   58073  1 bnx2i
uio                    45777  1 cnic
cxgb3i                 77489  0 
iw_cxgb3              107285  0 
ib_core               104901  7 ib_iser,rdma_cm,ib_cm,iw_cm,ib_sa,ib_mad,iw_cxgb3
cxgb3                 214193  2 cxgb3i,iw_cxgb3
8021q                  56657  1 cxgb3
libiscsi_tcp           53317  2 iscsi_tcp,cxgb3i
libiscsi2              77125  5 ib_iser,iscsi_tcp,bnx2i,cxgb3i,libiscsi_tcp
scsi_transport_iscsi2    74073  7 ib_iser,iscsi_tcp,bnx2i,cxgb3i,libiscsi2
scsi_transport_iscsi    35017  1 scsi_transport_iscsi2
cpufreq_ondemand       42449  1 
acpi_cpufreq           47937  1 
freq_table             40889  2 cpufreq_ondemand,acpi_cpufreq
fuse                   80688  6 
dm_mirror              54737  0 
dm_multipath           56153  0 
scsi_dh                41665  1 dm_multipath
video                  53197  0 
hwmon                  36553  0 
backlight              39873  1 video
sbs                    49921  0 
i2c_ec                 38593  1 sbs
button                 40545  0 
battery                43849  0 
asus_acpi              50917  0 
acpi_memhotplug        40261  0 
ac                     38729  0 
ipv6                  432161  21 cnic
xfrm_nalgo             43333  1 ipv6
crypto_api             42945  1 xfrm_nalgo
parport_pc             62313  0 
lp                     47121  0 
parport                73165  2 parport_pc,lp
ksm                    51808  0 
kvm_intel              86248  0 
kvm                   223264  2 ksm,kvm_intel
sr_mod                 50789  0 
cdrom                  68713  1 sr_mod
sg                     70377  0 
atl1e                  74004  0 
serio_raw              40517  0 
pata_marvell           38849  0 
shpchp                 70893  0 
pcspkr                 36289  0 
fglrx                2334700  29 
tulip                  85249  0 
i2c_i801               41813  0 
i2c_core               56129  2 i2c_ec,i2c_i801
dm_raid45              99657  0 
dm_message             36289  1 dm_raid45
dm_region_hash         46145  1 dm_raid45
dm_log                 44993  4 dm_log_clustered,dm_mirror,dm_raid45,dm_region_hash
dm_mod                101521  5 dm_log_clustered,dm_mirror,dm_multipath,dm_raid45,dm_log
dm_mem_cache           38977  1 dm_raid45
ahci                   69449  0 
ata_piix               56901  5 
libata                209489  3 pata_marvell,ahci,ata_piix
sd_mod                 56513  7 
scsi_mod              196697  11 ib_iser,iscsi_tcp,bnx2i,cxgb3i,libiscsi2,scsi_transport_iscsi2,scsi_dh,sr_mod,sg,libata,sd_mod
ext3                  168401  1 
jbd                    94385  1 ext3
uhci_hcd               57433  0 
ohci_hcd               55925  0 
ehci_hcd               66253  0 
[[email protected] ~]#
```
uname -a

```
[[email protected] ~]# uname -a
Linux pc-2.mango-boy 2.6.18-164.el5 #1 SMP Thu Sep 3 04:15:13 EDT 2009 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
[[email protected] ~]#
```


```
watch dmesg output in attachment
```


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump Up My Post


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump Up My Post


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

People of the christian faith are on holiday so it might be a couple of days before everyone will be back around.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I think the driver you need is snd-hda-intel. You can try loading it (as root) with:

```
modprobe snd-hda-intel
```
If you're still having sound issues after modprobing that driver, I would like the output of *lsmod* (yes, again) and *amixer*.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

is it possible to reverse back to the intel-sound driver?currently i am getting....


```
[[email protected] ~]# modprobe snd-hda-intel
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko': No such file or directory
WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko': No such file or directory
FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko': No such file or directory
[[email protected] ~]#
```


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump Up My Post


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump Up My Post


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump Up My Post


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump Up My Post


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
[[email protected] ~]# cat /etc/modprobe.conf
alias eth0 tulip
alias scsi_hostadapter ahci
alias scsi_hostadapter1 ata_piix
alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
options snd-card-0 index=0
options snd-hda-intel index=0
remove snd-hda-intel { /usr/sbin/alsactl store 0 >/dev/null 2>&1 || : ; }; /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove snd-hda-intel
alias eth1 ATL1e
[[email protected] ~]#
```
http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0e5d9cefceb3c9a543f9727e9cf197154fcff4f7

do i need to run this script??


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
[[email protected] ~]# lsmod 
Module                  Size  Used by
soundcore              41825  0 
nls_utf8               35137  0 
nfs                   291085  1 
fscache                52385  1 nfs
ipt_MASQUERADE         36801  1 
iptable_nat            40773  1 
ip_nat                 53101  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat
xt_state               35265  1 
ip_conntrack           91621  4 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,ip_nat,xt_state
nfnetlink              40457  2 ip_nat,ip_conntrack
ipt_REJECT             38977  2 
xt_tcpudp              36289  4 
iptable_filter         36161  1 
ip_tables              55201  2 iptable_nat,iptable_filter
x_tables               50505  6 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,xt_state,ipt_REJECT,xt_tcpudp,ip_tables
bridge                 91633  0 
nfsd                  287081  17 
exportfs               38849  1 nfsd
nfs_acl                36673  2 nfs,nfsd
auth_rpcgss            81889  1 nfsd
oracleasm              83752  1 
autofs4                63049  3 
hidp                   83521  2 
rfcomm                104809  0 
l2cap                  89281  10 hidp,rfcomm
bluetooth             118853  5 hidp,rfcomm,l2cap
dm_log_clustered       47456  0 
lockd                 101297  3 nfs,nfsd
sunrpc                198537  19 nfs,nfsd,nfs_acl,auth_rpcgss,lockd
ib_iser                69569  0 
rdma_cm                68437  1 ib_iser
ib_cm                  72809  1 rdma_cm
iw_cm                  43465  1 rdma_cm
ib_sa                  74953  2 rdma_cm,ib_cm
ib_mad                 70629  2 ib_cm,ib_sa
ib_addr                41929  1 rdma_cm
iscsi_tcp              50509  0 
bnx2i                  74209  0 
cnic                   58073  1 bnx2i
uio                    45777  1 cnic
cxgb3i                 77489  0 
iw_cxgb3              107285  0 
ib_core               104901  7 ib_iser,rdma_cm,ib_cm,iw_cm,ib_sa,ib_mad,iw_cxgb3
cxgb3                 214193  2 cxgb3i,iw_cxgb3
8021q                  56657  1 cxgb3
libiscsi_tcp           53317  2 iscsi_tcp,cxgb3i
libiscsi2              77125  5 ib_iser,iscsi_tcp,bnx2i,cxgb3i,libiscsi_tcp
scsi_transport_iscsi2    74073  7 ib_iser,iscsi_tcp,bnx2i,cxgb3i,libiscsi2
scsi_transport_iscsi    35017  1 scsi_transport_iscsi2
cpufreq_ondemand       42449  1 
acpi_cpufreq           47937  1 
freq_table             40889  2 cpufreq_ondemand,acpi_cpufreq
fuse                   80688  6 
dm_mirror              54737  0 
dm_multipath           56153  0 
scsi_dh                41665  1 dm_multipath
video                  53197  0 
hwmon                  36553  0 
backlight              39873  1 video
sbs                    49921  0 
i2c_ec                 38593  1 sbs
button                 40545  0 
battery                43849  0 
asus_acpi              50917  0 
acpi_memhotplug        40261  0 
ac                     38729  0 
ipv6                  432161  23 cnic
xfrm_nalgo             43333  1 ipv6
crypto_api             42945  1 xfrm_nalgo
parport_pc             62313  0 
lp                     47121  0 
parport                73165  2 parport_pc,lp
ksm                    51808  0 
kvm_intel              86248  0 
kvm                   223264  2 ksm,kvm_intel
sr_mod                 50789  0 
cdrom                  68713  1 sr_mod
i2c_i801               41813  0 
sg                     70377  0 
shpchp                 70893  0 
pata_marvell           38849  0 
fglrx                2334700  29 
i2c_core               56129  2 i2c_ec,i2c_i801
tulip                  85249  0 
atl1e                  74004  0 
serio_raw              40517  0 
pcspkr                 36289  0 
dm_raid45              99657  0 
dm_message             36289  1 dm_raid45
dm_region_hash         46145  1 dm_raid45
dm_log                 44993  4 dm_log_clustered,dm_mirror,dm_raid45,dm_region_hash
dm_mod                101521  5 dm_log_clustered,dm_mirror,dm_multipath,dm_raid45,dm_log
dm_mem_cache           38977  1 dm_raid45
ahci                   69449  0 
ata_piix               56901  7 
libata                209489  3 pata_marvell,ahci,ata_piix
sd_mod                 56513  9 
scsi_mod              196697  11 ib_iser,iscsi_tcp,bnx2i,cxgb3i,libiscsi2,scsi_transport_iscsi2,scsi_dh,sr_mod,sg,libata,sd_mod
ext3                  168401  2 
jbd                    94385  1 ext3
uhci_hcd               57433  0 
ohci_hcd               55925  0 
ehci_hcd               66253  0 
[[email protected] ~]#
```


```
[[email protected] ~]# amixer
amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
[[email protected] ~]#
```


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry I am not sufficiently experienced in Linux that I can help. 

Back up your system (clone to an image on another drive) then give it a try or wait until someone who knows more than we do comes along.
:wave:


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

not about data its all about configuaration maan i can not remove my system if someone pay me $10000000000000


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
[[email protected] alsa-driver-1.0.22.1]# cat /etc/modprobe.conf
alias eth0 tulip
alias scsi_hostadapter ahci
alias scsi_hostadapter1 ata_piix
alias eth1 ATL1e
options snd cards_limit=8
alias snd-card-0 None
options None index=0
alias snd-card-1 None
options None index=1
[[email protected] alsa-driver-1.0.22.1]#
```
system-config-sound is not detecting any PCM


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the PM and your patients.
As I stated prior I am not a Linux person, but I will try to help.

From going over the reports you have posted it appears the chipset driver is not installed. Did you install the chipset driver first?
You have an Intel P45 Chipset
The only linux drivers I can find on the ASUS site are here:
http://asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=qH6ZSEJ8EPY6HoNU&content=download
It contains the Audio driver only for linux based systems.

I have also located this if it helps:
http://www.emulex.com/artifacts/44c4b454-beee-41d4-9757-a1024a923555/elx_tb_all_tips_oracle.pdf

AND

http://www.emulex.com/downloads/emulex/cnas-and-hbas/drivers/linux.html

I have also found this Ubuntu forum, but not sure if it is the same kernel:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974481

Like I said I am not a linux expert, but the above info may help you.

Bill


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

csayantan said:


> is it possible to reverse back to the intel-sound driver?currently i am getting....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Figuring out why these errors are coming up is the first place I would start. These modules may be in the OEL repositories instead of bundled with the main install. Search for sound related packages. Specifically you want to find one with the Intel HD audio driver or module.

If you have the slocate package try: *locate snd-hda-intel*
Or alternatively: *find /lib -name "*snd-hda-intel*"*
If either command finds something, post the output here.

Also could you post the output from: *ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/acore*
and
*ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/pci/*

If you or anyone following this thread has access to a CentOS install, I would expect package names and module locations to be similar between the two distributions (if not the same), as both seem to be clones of Red Hat Enterprise Linux.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
[[email protected] ~]# locate snd-hda-intel
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5debug/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
[[email protected] ~]#
```


```
[[email protected] ~]# ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/acore
total 0
[[email protected] ~]#
```


```
[[email protected] ~]# ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/pci/
ls: /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/pci/: No such file or directory
[[email protected] ~]#
```
now what next???


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

@ BCCOMP

what is the purpose of emulex??


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump Up My Post


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it's amazing what you can find on Google just by typing a word or phrase

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emulex

then you start searching & learning :grin;


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Post the output of these two commands.

```
rpm -q -f /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5debug/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

rpm -q -f /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
```
This should tell us what packages own those files.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
[[email protected] ~]# rpm -q -f /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5debug/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
kernel-debug-2.6.18-164.el5
```


```
[[email protected] ~]# rpm -q -f /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
kernel-xen-2.6.18-164.el5
```


```
[[email protected] ~]# rpm -qa | grep kernel
kernel-xen-devel-2.6.18-164.el5
kernel-headers-2.6.18-164.el5
kernel-2.6.18-164.el5
kernel-devel-2.6.18-164.el5
kernel-debug-2.6.18-164.el5
kernel-xen-2.6.18-164.el5
[[email protected] ~]#
```

what next man?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The following commands will help us know what files each package provides

```
rpm -ql kernel-2.6.18-164.el5

rpm -ql kernel-debug-2.6.18-164.el5

rpm -ql kernel-xen-2.6.18-164.el5
```


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
The text that you have entered is too long (290646 characters). Please shorten it to 100000 characters long.
```


```
so please please please look at the attachment ....
```
[[email protected] ~]# rpm -ql kernel-2.6.18-164.el5 > Desktop/kernel1.txt
[[email protected] ~]# rpm -ql kernel-debug-2.6.18-164.el5 >Desktop/kernel2.txt

[[email protected] ~]# rpm -ql kernel-xen-2.6.18-164.el5 > Desktop/kernel3.txt

```
/boot/.vmlinuz-2.6.18-164.el5xen.hmac
/boot/System.map-2.6.18-164.el5xen
/boot/config-2.6.18-164.el5xen
/boot/initrd-2.6.18-164.el5xen.img
/boot/symvers-2.6.18-164.el5xen.gz
/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-164.el5xen
/boot/xen-syms-2.6.18-164.el5
/boot/xen.gz-2.6.18-164.el5
/etc/ld.so.conf.d/kernelcap-2.6.18-164.el5.conf
/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-firewire
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/build
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/extra
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64/crypto
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64/crypto/aes-x86_64.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/microcode.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64/oprofile
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/arch/x86_64/oprofile/oprofile.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/aead.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/aes_generic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/ansi_cprng.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/anubis.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/arc4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/authenc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/blowfish.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/cast5.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/cast6.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/cbc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/ccm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/chainiv.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/crypto_algapi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/crypto_api.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/crypto_blkcipher.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/crypto_hash.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/crypto_null.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/cryptomgr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/ctr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/deflate.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/des.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/ecb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/eseqiv.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/hmac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/khazad.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/krng.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/md4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/md5.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/michael_mic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/rng.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/seqiv.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/serpent.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/sha256.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/sha512.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/tcrypt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/tea.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/testmgr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/testmgr_cipher.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/tgr192.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/twofish.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/wp512.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/crypto/xcbc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/acpi
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/acpi/ac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/acpi/asus_acpi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/acpi/button.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/acpi/i2c_ec.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/acpi/sbs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/acpi/thinkpad_acpi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/acpi/video.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/ahci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/ata_piix.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/libata.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_marvell.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_pdc2027x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_sil680.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_sis.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/pdc_adma.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_inic162x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_mv.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_nv.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_promise.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_qstor.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_sil.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_sil24.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_sis.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_svw.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_sx4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_uli.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_via.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_vsc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/atm
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/atm/ambassador.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/atm/atmtcp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/atm/eni.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/atm/firestream.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/atm/he.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/atm/horizon.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/atm/idt77252.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/atm/lanai.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/atm/suni.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/DAC960.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/aoe
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/aoe/aoe.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/cciss.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/cpqarray.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/cryptoloop.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/loop.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/nbd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/aten.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/bpck.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/comm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/dstr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/epat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/epia.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/fit2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/fit3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/friq.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/frpw.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/kbic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/ktti.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/on20.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/on26.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/paride.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pcd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pf.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pg.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/pktcdvd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/block/sx8.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bcm203x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bfusb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bluecard_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bpa10x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bt3c_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btuart_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/dtl1_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_uart.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_vhci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/cdrom
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/cdrom/cdrom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/crash.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/cyclades.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/drm
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i810.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i830.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/drm/mga.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/drm/r128.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/drm/savage.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/drm/via.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/dtlk.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/hangcheck-timer.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/hw_random
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/hw_random/amd-rng.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/hw_random/intel-rng.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_devintf.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_poweroff.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_si.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_watchdog.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/lp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/n_hdlc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/nsc_gpio.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/pc8736x_gpio.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/pcmcia
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/pcmcia/cm4000_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/pcmcia/cm4040_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/ppdev.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/synclink.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/synclink_gt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/synclinkmp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/tlclk.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/alim1535_wdt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/alim7101_wdt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/i6300esb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/i8xx_tco.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/ibmasr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/machzwd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/pcwd_pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/pcwd_usb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/softdog.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/w83627hf_wdt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/w83877f_wdt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/w83977f_wdt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/char/watchdog/wdt_pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/cpufreq
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_conservative.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_ondemand.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_powersave.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_stats.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/freq_table.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/dca
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/dca/dca.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/dma
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/dma/dmaengine.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/dma/ioatdma.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/dma_v3
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/dma_v3/ioatdma_v3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/edac
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/edac/e752x_edac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/edac/edac_mc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/edac/i3000_edac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/edac/i5000_edac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/edac/i5400_edac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/edac/k8_edac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/firewire
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-core.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-ohci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-sbp2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/firmware
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/firmware/dcdbas.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/firmware/dell_rbu.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/firmware/iscsi_ibft.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/abituguru.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adm1021.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adm1025.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adm1026.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adm1031.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adm9240.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/asb100.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/atxp1.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/ds1621.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/f71805f.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/fscher.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/fscpos.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/gl518sm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/gl520sm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hdaps.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon-vid.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/k8temp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm63.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm75.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm77.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm78.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm80.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm83.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm85.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm87.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm90.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm92.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/max1619.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/pc87360.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/sis5595.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/smsc47b397.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/smsc47m1.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/smsc47m192.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/via686a.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/vt8231.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627hf.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83781d.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83791d.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83792d.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83l785ts.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-pca.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-pcf.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd756-s4882.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd756.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd8111.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-i801.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-isa.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-nforce2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-parport-light.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-parport.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-piix4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-prosavage.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-savage4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-sis96x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-stub.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-via.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-viapro.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-voodoo3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/ds1337.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/ds1374.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/eeprom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/max6875.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/pca9539.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/pcf8574.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/pcf8591.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-dev.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ide
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-cd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ide/legacy
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/ide/legacy/ide-cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_addr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_cm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_core.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_mad.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_sa.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_ucm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_umad.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_uverbs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/iw_cm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/rdma_cm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/rdma_ucm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/cxgb3
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/cxgb3/iw_cxgb3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/ipath
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/ipath/ib_ipath.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/mlx4
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/mlx4/mlx4_ib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/ib_mthca.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/nes
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/nes/iw_nes.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/ipoib
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/ipoib/ib_ipoib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/ipoib/ipoib_helper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/iser
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/iser/ib_iser.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/qlgc_vnic
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/qlgc_vnic/qlgc_vnic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/sdp
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/sdp/ib_sdp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp/ib_srp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/util
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/infiniband/util/ib_madeye.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/gameport
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/emu10k1-gp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/fm801-gp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/lightning.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/ns558.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/joydev.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/joystick
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/joydump.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/twidjoy.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/misc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/misc/uinput.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/mouse
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/sermouse.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/vsxxxaa.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/serio
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/serio/serio_raw.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/elo.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/gunze.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/mk712.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/mtouch.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/capi
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/capi/capi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/capi/capidrv.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/capi/capifs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/capi/kernelcapi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/divert
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/divert/dss1_divert.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/gigaset
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/gigaset/bas_gigaset.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/gigaset/gigaset.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/gigaset/usb_gigaset.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/avm_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1dma.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1pcmcia.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/c4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/t1pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax/avma1_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax/elsa_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax/hfc4s8s_l1.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax/hisax.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax/hisax_fcpcipnp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax/hisax_isac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax/hisax_st5481.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax/isdnhdlc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax/sedlbauer_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/hisax/teles_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/i4l
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/isdn/i4l/isdn.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/leds
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/leds/ledtrig-heartbeat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/leds/ledtrig-timer.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-crypt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-emc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-hp-sw.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-log.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mem-cache.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-message.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mirror.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mod.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-multipath.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-raid45.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-rdac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-region_hash.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-round-robin.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-snapshot.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/dm-zero.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/faulty.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/linear.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/multipath.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/raid0.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/raid1.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/raid10.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/raid456.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/md/xor.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/common
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/radio
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/radio/dsbr100.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/bt8xx
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/bt8xx/bttv.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/compat_ioctl32.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia2
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia2/cpia2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/cs53l32a.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx2341x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx25840
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx25840/cx25840.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/dabusb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/em28xx
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/et61x251
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/et61x251/et61x251.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/ir-kbd-i2c.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/msp3400.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/ov511.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/ovcamchip
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/ovcamchip/ovcamchip.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/pvrusb2
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/pvrusb2/pvrusb2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/pwc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/pwc/pwc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa6588.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7115.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7127.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/se401.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/sn9c102
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/sn9c102/sn9c102.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/stv680.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda7432.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda9875.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/tlv320aic23b.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/tuner.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/tvaudio.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/tvp5150.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/upd64031a.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/upd64083.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/ibmcam.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/konicawc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/quickcam_messenger.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/ultracam.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/usbvideo.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/vicam.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/uvc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/uvc/uvcvideo.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/w9968cf.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/wm8739.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/wm8775.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/zc0301
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/media/video/zc0301/zc0301.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/fusion
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptbase.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptctl.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptfc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptlan.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptsas.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptscsih.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptspi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/i2o
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_block.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_bus.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_proc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_scsi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/misc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/misc/eeprom_93cx6.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/misc/hpilo.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mmc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mmc/mmc_block.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mmc/mmc_core.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mmc/sdhci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mmc/wbsd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/cfi_cmdset_0001.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/cfi_cmdset_0002.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/cfi_cmdset_0020.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/cfi_probe.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/cfi_util.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/chipreg.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/gen_probe.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/jedec_probe.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/map_absent.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/map_ram.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/chips/map_rom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/devices
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/devices/block2mtd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/devices/mtdram.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/ftl.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/netsc520.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/sc520cdp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/scb2_flash.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/ts5500_flash.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/mtd_blkdevs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/mtdblock.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/mtdblock_ro.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/mtdchar.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/mtdconcat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/mtdcore.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/mtdpart.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/nand
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/nand/diskonchip.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/nand/nand.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/nand/nand_ecc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/nand/nand_ids.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/nand/nandsim.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/nftl.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/redboot.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/mtd/rfd_ftl.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/8390.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/acenic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/amd8111e.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/b44.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/benet
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/benet/be2net.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/bonding
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/bonding/bonding.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/cassini.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/chelsio
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/chelsio/cxgb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/cnic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/cxgb3
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/cxgb3/cxgb3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/dl2k.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/e100.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/e1000
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/e1000e
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/e1000e/e1000e.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/enic
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/enic/enic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/epic100.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/fealnx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ifb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/igb
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/igb/igb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/igbvf
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/igbvf/igbvf.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ixgb
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ixgb/ixgb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ixgbe
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ixgbe/ixgbe.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/mlx4
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/mlx4/mlx4_core.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/mlx4/mlx4_en.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/myri10ge
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/myri10ge/myri10ge.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/natsemi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ne2k-pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/netconsole.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/netxen
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/netxen/netxen_nic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/niu.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ns83820.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/3c574_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/3c589_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/axnet_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/fmvj18x_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/pcnet_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/smc91c92_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/xirc2ps_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pcnet32.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/phy
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/phy/cicada.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/phy/davicom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/phy/fixed.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/phy/libphy.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/phy/lxt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/phy/marvell.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/phy/qsemi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/phy/smsc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/phy/vitesse.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_async.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_deflate.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_synctty.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/pppox.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/qla3xxx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/qlge
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/qlge/qlge.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/sis190.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/sis900.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/skge.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/sky2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/slip.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/starfire.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/sundance.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/sungem.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/sungem_phy.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/sunhme.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/3c359.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/olympic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tulip
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/de2104x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/de4x5.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/dmfe.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/tulip.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/uli526x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/winbond-840.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/xircom_cb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/tun.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/typhoon.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/via-rhine.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/via-velocity.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/airo.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/airo_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath5k
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath5k/ath5k.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel_pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hermes.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_plx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlcore.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/netwave_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_nortel.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_plx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_tmd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54/prism54.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2400pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500usb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00usb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt61pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8180.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/spectrum_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wavelan_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/zd1201.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd1211rw.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/parport
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/parport/parport.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/parport/parport_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/parport/parport_pc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/parport/parport_serial.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/pci
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp_ibm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/fakephp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/shpchp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/pcmcia
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pd6729.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-core.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-dev.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1307.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1553.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1672.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1742.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-isl1208.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-lib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-pcf8563.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-pcf8583.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-proc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-rs5c372.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-sysfs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-v3020.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-x1205.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/3w-9xxx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/3w-xxxx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/aacraid
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/aacraid/aacraid.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx_old.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic94xx
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/arcmsr
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/arcmsr/arcmsr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/atp870u.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/bnx2i
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/bnx2i/bnx2i.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/ch.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/cxgb3i
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/cxgb3i/cxgb3i.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/dc395x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/device_handler
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/device_handler/scsi_dh.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/device_handler/scsi_dh_alua.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/device_handler/scsi_dh_rdac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/fcoe
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/fcoe/fcoe.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/fcoe/libfcoe.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/fnic
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/fnic/fnic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/gdth.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/hptiop.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/ide-scsi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/imm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/initio.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/ips.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/iscsi_tcp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/libfc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/libfc/libfc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/libiscsi1.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/libiscsi2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/libiscsi_tcp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/libsas
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/libsas/libsas.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/lpfc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mbox.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/mpt2sas
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/mvsas.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/osst.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/ppa.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla1280.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla2xxx
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2xxx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla4xxx
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla4xxx/qla4xxx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/raid_class.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_mod.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_iscsi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_iscsi1.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_iscsi2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_sas.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_spi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/sd_mod.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/sg.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/sr_mod.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/st.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/stex.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym53c8xx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/serial
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/serial/8250.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_pci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_pnp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/serial/jsm
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/serial/jsm/jsm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/serial/serial_core.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/serial/serial_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/uio
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/uio/uio.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/atm
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/cxacru.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/speedtch.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/ueagle-atm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/usbatm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/xusbatm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/class
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/host
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/host/isp116x-hcd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811-hcd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811_cs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/image
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/image/mdc800.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/image/microtek.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/acecad.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/aiptek.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/ati_remote2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/kbtab.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/keyspan_remote.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/powermate.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/usbtouchscreen.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/wacom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/input/xpad.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/appledisplay.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/auerswald.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/emi26.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/emi62.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/idmouse.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/ldusb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/legousbtower.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/phidgetkit.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/rio500.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusbvga.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usblcd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usbled.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usbtest.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/uss720.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/asix.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/catc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/cdc_ether.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/cdc_subset.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/dm9601.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/gl620a.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/kaweth.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/net1080.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/pegasus.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/plusb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/rndis_host.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/rtl8150.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/usbnet.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/net/zaurus.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/airprime.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ark3116.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/belkin_sa.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cp2101.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cyberjack.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cypress_m8.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/digi_acceleport.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/empeg.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/funsoft.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/garmin_gps.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/hp4x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/io_edgeport.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/io_ti.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipaq.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipw.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ir-usb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/keyspan.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/keyspan_pda.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/kl5kusb105.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/kobil_sct.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/mct_u232.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/navman.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/omninet.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/option.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/safe_serial.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/sierra.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ti_usb_3410_5052.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/visor.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/whiteheat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/storage
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/backlight
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/backlight/backlight.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/backlight/lcd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/cirrusfb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/intelfb
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/intelfb/intelfb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/kyro
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/kyro/kyrofb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/riva
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/savage
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/savage/savagefb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/vga16fb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/video/vgastate.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/blkback
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/blkback/blkbk.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/blkfront
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/blkfront/xenblk.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/blktap
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/blktap/blktap.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/netback
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/netback/netbk.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/netback/netloop.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/netfront
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/netfront/xennet.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/pciback
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/drivers/xen/pciback/pciback.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/autofs4
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/autofs4/autofs4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/cachefiles
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/cachefiles/cachefiles.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/cifs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/cifs/cifs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/configfs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/configfs/configfs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/cramfs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/cramfs/cramfs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/dlm
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/dlm/dlm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/ecryptfs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/ecryptfs/ecryptfs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/exportfs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/exportfs/exportfs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/ext3
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/ext3/ext3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/ext4
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/ext4/ext4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/fat
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/fat/fat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/freevxfs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/freevxfs/freevxfs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/fscache
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/fscache/fscache.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/fuse
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/gfs2
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/gfs2/gfs2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/gfs2/locking
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/gfs2/locking/dlm
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/gfs2/locking/dlm/lock_dlm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/gfs2/locking/nolock
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/gfs2/locking/nolock/lock_nolock.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/hfs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/hfs/hfs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/hfsplus
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/hfsplus/hfsplus.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/jbd
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/jbd/jbd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/jbd2
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/jbd2/jbd2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/jffs2
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/jffs2/jffs2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/lockd
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/lockd/lockd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/msdos
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/msdos/msdos.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nfs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nfs/nfs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nfs_common
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nfs_common/nfs_acl.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nfsd
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp1250.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp1251.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp1255.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp737.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp775.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp850.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp852.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp855.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp857.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp860.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp861.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp862.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp863.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp864.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp865.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp866.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp869.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp874.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp932.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp936.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp949.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp950.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_euc-jp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-1.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-13.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-14.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-15.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-5.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-6.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-7.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-9.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_koi8-r.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_koi8-ru.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_koi8-u.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/nls/nls_utf8.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/squashfs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/squashfs/squashfs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/udf
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/udf/udf.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/vfat
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/xfs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/fs/xfs/xfs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib/crc-ccitt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib/crc-itu-t.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib/crc16.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib/reed_solomon
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib/reed_solomon/reed_solomon.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib/ts_bm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib/ts_fsm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib/ts_kmp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib/zlib_deflate
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/8021q
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/8021q/8021q.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/atm
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/atm/atm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/atm/br2684.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/atm/clip.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/atm/lec.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/atm/pppoatm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/bluetooth.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/bnep
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/bnep/bnep.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/cmtp
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/cmtp/cmtp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/hidp
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/hidp/hidp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/l2cap.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/rfcomm
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/rfcomm/rfcomm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bluetooth/sco.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/bridge.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_802_3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_among.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_arp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_arpreply.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_dnat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_ip.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_limit.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_log.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_mark.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_mark_m.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_pkttype.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_redirect.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_snat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_stp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_ulog.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_vlan.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebtable_broute.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebtable_filter.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebtable_nat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebtables.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/core
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/core/pktgen.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/dccp
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/dccp/ccids
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/dccp/ccids/dccp_ccid2.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/dccp/ccids/dccp_ccid3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/dccp/ccids/lib
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/dccp/ccids/lib/dccp_tfrc_lib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/dccp/dccp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/dccp/dccp_diag.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/dccp/dccp_ipv4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/dccp/dccp_ipv6.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ieee80211
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ah4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/esp4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/inet_diag.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ip_gre.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipcomp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipip.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_dh.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_ftp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_lblc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_lblcr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_lc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_nq.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_rr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_sed.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_sh.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_wlc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_wrr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/arp_tables.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/arpt_mangle.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/arptable_filter.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_amanda.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_ftp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_h323.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_irc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_netbios_ns.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_netlink.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_pptp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_proto_sctp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_sip.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_tftp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_amanda.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_h323.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_irc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_pptp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_sip.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_snmp_basic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_tftp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_queue.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_CLUSTERIP.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_DSCP.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ECN.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_LOG.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MASQUERADE.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NETMAP.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REDIRECT.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REJECT.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_SAME.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_TCPMSS.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_TOS.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_TTL.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ULOG.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_addrtype.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ah.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dscp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ecn.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_hashlimit.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_iprange.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_owner.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_recent.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_tos.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ttl.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_mangle.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tcp_cubic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tcp_diag.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tcp_highspeed.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tcp_htcp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tcp_hybla.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tcp_lp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tcp_scalable.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tcp_vegas.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tcp_veno.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tcp_westwood.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/tunnel4.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/xfrm4_esp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/xfrm4_mode_transport.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/xfrm4_mode_tunnel.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv4/xfrm4_tunnel.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/ah6.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/esp6.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/ip6_tunnel.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/ipcomp6.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6_queue.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6_tables.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_HL.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_LOG.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_REJECT.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_ah.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_dst.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_eui64.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_frag.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_hbh.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_hl.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_ipv6header.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_owner.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_rt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6table_filter.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6table_mangle.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6table_raw.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/tunnel6.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_esp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_transport.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_tunnel.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_tunnel.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/key
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/key/af_key.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/mac80211
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/nfnetlink.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/nfnetlink_log.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/nfnetlink_queue.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/x_tables.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_CLASSIFY.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_CONNMARK.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_CONNSECMARK.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_DSCP.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_MARK.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_NFQUEUE.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_NOTRACK.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_SECMARK.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_comment.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_connbytes.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_connlimit.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_connmark.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_conntrack.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_dccp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_esp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_helper.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_length.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_limit.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mac.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_multiport.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_physdev.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_pkttype.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_policy.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_quota.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_realm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_sctp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_state.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_statistic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_string.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_tcpmss.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_tcpudp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/rds
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/rds/rds.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/act_gact.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/act_ipt.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/act_mirred.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/act_pedit.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/act_police.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/act_simple.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/cls_basic.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/cls_fw.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/cls_route.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/cls_rsvp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/cls_rsvp6.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/cls_tcindex.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/cls_u32.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/em_cmp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/em_meta.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/em_nbyte.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/em_text.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/em_u32.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_atm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_cbq.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_dsmark.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_gred.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_hfsc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_htb.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_ingress.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_netem.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_prio.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_red.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_sfq.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_tbf.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sched/sch_teql.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sctp
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sctp/sctp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sunrpc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sunrpc/auth_gss
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sunrpc/auth_gss/auth_rpcgss.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sunrpc/auth_gss/rpcsec_gss_krb5.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sunrpc/auth_gss/rpcsec_gss_spkm3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/sunrpc/sunrpc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/tipc
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/tipc/tipc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/tux
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/tux/tux.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/wireless
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/xfrm
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/net/xfrm/xfrm_nalgo.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/ac97_bus.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/oss
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/instr
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-fm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-simple.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-instr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/snd-rtctimer.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/opl3
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/snd-dummy.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/snd-mtpav.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/snd-virmidi.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/vx
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/i2c
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/i2c/other
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4xxx-adda.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-pt2258.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-tea575x-tuner.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/i2c/snd-cs8427.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/i2c/snd-i2c.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/isa
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/isa/sb
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb-common.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ac97
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ak4531-codec.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ali5451
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/au88x0
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/au88x0/snd-au8810.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/au88x0/snd-au8820.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/au88x0/snd-au8830.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ca0106
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/cs46xx
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla20.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla24.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina20.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina24.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigo.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigodj.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigoio.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-mona.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/hda
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/korg1212
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/mixart
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/nm256
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/pcxhr
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/pcxhr/snd-pcxhr.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/riptide
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/riptide/snd-riptide.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/rme9652
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/rme9652/snd-hdspm.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ad1889.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-als300.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-als4000.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-atiixp.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-azt3328.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-bt87x.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-cmipci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-cs4281.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1370.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-es1938.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-es1968.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-fm801.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-maestro3.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-rme32.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-rme96.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-sonicvibes.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/trident
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/trident/snd-trident-synth.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/trident/snd-trident.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/vx222
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/vx222/snd-vx222.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ymfpci
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/synth
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/synth/emux
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/usb
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/usb/usx2y
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/kernel/sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/source
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/updates
/lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5xen/weak-updates
```


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Consider reinstalling the kernel or updating to a newer version. The package corresponding to the kernel you are running is supposed to include the modules you need.

It may help to have the output of

```
ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/core/
```
An issue I haven't had a chance to figure out is your errors indicate the modprobe command is attempting to load modules from the /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/*acore*/ directory while the package lists those modules looking for under /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/*core*/ .


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
[[email protected] ~]# ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/core/
ls: /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/core/: No such file or directory
```


```
[[email protected] ~]# ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.el5/kernel/sound/
total 100
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Feb 27 15:37 acore
drwxr-xr-x 5 root root  4096 Dec 20 02:00 drivers
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 Dec 20 02:00 i2c
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 Dec 20 02:00 isa
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 Oct 30 16:19 pcmcia
-rwxr--r-- 1 root root 47064 Sep  3  2009 soundcore.ko
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 Dec 20 02:00 synth
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 Dec 20 02:00 usb
[[email protected] ~]#
```


----------

